# EAST out of washington. looking for advice



## Rob Nothing (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm thinking a truck stop. 

Trying to get to Oklahoma, but considering oregon first for my take off point south, and then east. Haven't ruled out I-90 to idaho though.

Anyone with experience hitching in this area? I'm pretty new. Yes, the danger yes, but whoa the desire, whoa. Mind overmatter, I'll be the master. Mind over matter, think!


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd go all the way down 5,(warmer),then get over to 15,on to 40,and 40 will take you to OKC,Ok. Any other way now,you freeze !


----------



## urchin (Dec 22, 2012)

Head west. Hahaha.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 22, 2012)

i feel like an ass saying this....but like i've said a hundred times before.... "stick outcho thumb"..........you'll get there


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 22, 2012)

and STAY WARM dude


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 22, 2012)

There will be more traffic down 5,then on to 40, out 90,there will be hardly anyone,and maybe lots of snow. Of course you hit snow down 5 & on 40,but hopefully not as much,and more places to duck outta it !


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 23, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> There will be more traffic down 5,then on to 40, out 90,there will be hardly anyone,and maybe lots of snow. Of course you hit snow down 5 & on 40,but hopefully not as much,and more places to duck outta it !


what he said............ where east are you shootin for?..........i would definitely head south first....then go east..... and yeah, truckstops are always a good bet.......dont know how much youve traveled but any time before you get in someones car, ask if theyre going to drop you off somewhere where there is some sort of "civilization"....like gas stations..food stores...busy exit... etc......cuz it sux when a person tryin to help you out ends up dumpin you off at a desolate country exit with no food or water to be had for miles


----------



## zephyr23 (Dec 23, 2012)

if you go though olympia wa hit me up


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jan 18, 2013)

Oklahoma, but california first.

All family locations, I'm a friendless, identityless, lonely bastard. Supposed to be laying dead in mexico somewhere by now, but plans were demolished by a number of issues.

Took a bus down to portland, will be catching a train outta here shortly, and then hitting the rest of the 5 down.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just drove the I-40 from TN to Las Vegas and back in Dec. It was cold as hell then. Hit a snowstorm outside of ABQ, NM on the way back. Slow going for abit. But yea, I-40 stright into OK is your best shot. Lots of Pilots, Flying Js, Loves truckstops along that route. Good luck.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 18, 2013)

ive hitchhiked through idaho in the summer before with no problems, people out there are really friendly.


----------

